# Hilarion (Alfeyev) (born 24 July 1966)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

At present Metropolitan of Volokolamsk, prolific Orthodox theologian but also composer. Some see his 'St Matthew Passion' and 'Christmas Oratorio' as a cheap pastiche on J.S.Bach's compositions, other hail it as the Russian Orthodox response to Bach & other Western sacred music. Anyway in post-communist/Putin Russia Russian Orthodox Church music is also strongly presented in the concert halls. Judge for yourself:

Metropolitan Hilarion (Alfeev). "St. Matthew Passion" - Chamber Choir "Face" (Taganrog)















St. Matthew Passion. Metropolitan Hilarion (Alfeev), Beloruskaya Primiero






03/03/2013 "St. Matthew Passion". Full HD version






"Christmas Oratorio" mitr.Ilariona (son of Alphaeus), 10/01/17















Metropolitan Hilarion (Alpheus) - Stabat Mater (Mother grieving)


----------

